# Cooling Collars/Vests for Dogs in Hot Weather



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

As it is about to get to 100 degrees this week around here and a squirt bottle/ water does minimal good  ...   I've been checking on Amazon for cooling wear for dogs.
Came  across cooling vests,   and they claim they will cool down your dog ample amount of time to take a long walk in the heat. 
Anyone know anything about these?  Do they work?  

https://www.amazon.com/SGODA-Coolin...+cooling+vest&qid=1565123721&s=gateway&sr=8-4


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2019)

@Bonnie, this is new to me. I read this first page of reviews and everyone liked it, except the one whose dog got "bumps".  

We don't go for long walks, just thru' the grass to the edge and path of the shady wooded area. Can't take hot on the hot sidewalk in this heat!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

This situation is all new to me @RadishRose,   since I didn't have to schedule "walks" when I had a home & yard.  But I've been noticing the heat is wearing Bear down a lot in the afternoons now  when I take him out.   He doesn't want to eat after that, and he usually ate toward evening.  Not now.
Soooooo ....    looking into the above and/or a cooling collar.. 
His wardrobe is getting quite large .. lol .... sweaters, raincoat, walking paws ..  sheesh!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2019)

He'll lov you for it I'm sure, @Bonnie.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2019)

I walk my dog before it gets hot in the morning and when the sun goes down.  I've heard its dangerous to walk them in the heat.  Never heard of cooling vests before though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2019)

I never used one, but I've heard of the collars and vests and it looks like they would work well.  I keep a bottle of water in the fridge for my dog on our walks.  

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/aqua-dog-travel-water-bowl-bottle-in-aqua/1060367921
When I was doing long walks at the dog park in summer, I'd also carry a squirt bottle.  But these days I'm taking shorter walks in hot weather, my dog runs hot like I do. 

Something like that vest seems ideal!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 7, 2019)

I’ve read about similar cooling vests and they are worthwhile investing in 
Our last dog would overheat easily and just stop 
One day she did that in a forest I was walking in and I lost her 

Panicked I drove home to get my husband. Driving down the road we saw her walking back on the dirt road. 

From that day forward I knew to be extra cautious with her especially since she was also epileptic and later become diabetic


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks guys for all the feedback.   I walk him very early in the morning, before the sun comes up, and I wait until after 8PM for his last walk (but it's still hot then),  and  I take him out around 2-3 in the afternoon BRIEFLY.    That's the problem time of course.   
I take water for him and I squirt water _on _him but I don't think it helps any.   And I'm afraid there  would have accidents if he didn't get out for over 12 hours.

I didn't know about cooling vests or collars until I starting looking yesterday.    
We are just now getting into a very hot period around here.  It will be 100+ for several days.   

Prime will deliver a cooling vest today.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2019)

Update:  it actually  works!  ...   I'm surprised because I'm  used to being  disappointed in  how things are advertised.   But he came in from a 20 minute walk in the middle of the afternoon,    in 100 degrees,   and was cool as a cucumber ...lol    

We are really  in the dog days of summer now.


----------

